# people like this make me sick



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Excuse my language F**ing Idiots!


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

:evil:AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I'M MAD!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

At least there's no bit in his mouth.


----------



## blackunicorn393 (Oct 5, 2010)

oh my gosh that poor pony!!!! that pony will hate people forever!! >.<


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

HAH! Good pony for finally getting him off in the end. What a pair of f**king idiots.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something here by not listening to the audio but I think it's better that guy than some little kid trying to break the pony and getting injured in the process.. I mean, obviously things could have been handled differently but someone has to break the pony and chances are that someone will be too big for it. 

But like I said, I may have missed something?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The guy gets on the pony and it's fine then someone outside the pen claps their hands, makes a loud popping noise. Then when the pony starts bucking they all start cracking up laughing. 

This is not the way you break a pony.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, wow. A lot of people are very ignorant when it comes to horses.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

It may not have been the "ideal" way to do it, but I just don't see any major issues. 
I dunno. I've just seen so much worse, this doesn't bother me that badly.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Video has been flagged. There are ways to go about breaking in a small pony, and this is not one of them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

People are idiots.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My concern with this is the very real, potential and probable damage to the pony. This is obviously more of a miniature breed, and the enormous beating his spine and joints are taking makes me cringe. Ponies are tough, but ones this small simply are in NO way built to be taking 150+ pounds slamming on their backs.

Videos like this remind me of the very infamous passage in Black Beauty where John gets very rightly outraged by the mention of "ignorance". Maybe this isn't as delibrately intentful as whipping a tied horse, but the potential for damage both mentally AND physically is JUST as high, if not higher.

Sometimes I feel we need to ignore "intentions" and focus on the level of suffering the animal is enduring - I don't think it makes it any more right to cripple and torture an animal just because you "didn't know any better". It's still abuse and the horse certainly doesn't differentiate between intention and ignorance.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I am with Carleen and ImagineThat...the pony needs to be broken. Yes, it could have been done better, but a small kid trying to break a pony is normally not a good idea. They could have tried to find a smaller adult to do it...._


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> My concern with this is the very real, potential and probable damage to the pony. This is obviously more of a miniature breed, and the enormous beating his spine and joints are taking makes me cringe. Ponies are tough, but ones this small simply are in NO way built to be taking 150+ pounds slamming on their backs.
> 
> Videos like this remind me of the very infamous passage in Black Beauty where John gets very rightly outraged by the mention of "ignorance". Maybe this isn't as delibrately intentful as whipping a tied horse, but the potential for damage both mentally AND physically is JUST as high, if not higher.
> 
> Sometimes I feel we need to ignore "intentions" and focus on the level of suffering the animal is enduring - I don't think it makes it any more right to cripple and torture an animal just because you "didn't know any better". It's still abuse and the horse certainly doesn't differentiate between intention and ignorance.


 
I can understand what you are saying..... but that pony didn't have any problems jumping around and bucking with that guy! 
And he really looks like a smaller man.... I doubt he's 150 + lbs. I totally agree it should have been handled differently, but at least he _didn't _beat the little thing.
Maybe they don't have access to a small female adult to get on the pony. I just don't think the video deserves that much criticism.... there are way worse things happening out there.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

That saddle is way too big - it's on the pony's croup. The guy would be too big for the pony even if it was broke. There are plenty of smaller/lighter people around to train ponies.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, this is two ******** playing rodeo. 

If you really wanted to break the pony, it would have been lunged and/or ground driven, bellied over and mounted in a stall or small confined area before being mounted in a roundpen. 

I broke a fair number of long yearlings in race training; most went from unhandled to galloping on the track in 30 - 60 days, most *never* bucked.

These guys set this up, including having a videographer present (!) to produce a "show."

I'm sure this pony went from this experience to child safe in no time at all - NOT!


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH! 
Too many videos like this. Its like, "oh, let's ride the bucking toy today and have fun!"


----------



## sswtness75 (Oct 6, 2010)

Do people not realize that the pony might never have bucked with a child on its back? Pain will cause the pony to lash out in ways it might never have.

Poor pony.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't see much wrong either. I mean if you want a ride-able horse you have to break it first. The clapping and laughing probably didn't help to much either, and they should've respected the pony a little more. Other than that I don't see anything wrong with this situation. =/


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

The thing that bothers me is that guy is way too big for that pony. WAY too big.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

baileydawn said:


> I don't see much wrong either. I mean if you want a ride-able horse you have to break it first.



Plenty of people don't break horses. They _train _them instead.


----------



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

Everyone knows you need to break a horse or pony paitently and gently! i cant beleive someone would do that!!!


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil: "Breakin' the pony?" Breaking his BACK, more like!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

i dotn think it is that bad i have seen alot worse and they just look like they are having fun on a pony buking better then it not having a bit in its mouth.......... better a small child doing it then a man because the child could get reallly hurt!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

That horse should have been prepared first, and the ill-fitting tack didn't help one bit.

That guy did not seem like the best person to be breaking a horse.
******** at a rodeo, perfect image.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That some people find nothing wrong with this is absolutely unreal to me.

99% of properly handled horses will never buck. These idiots did not BREAK this pony, unless you count the broken parts of his structure that will cause him problems at 10. Absolutely nothing these morons did in any size shape or form made this pony ANY more ready to be ridden by a child then he was before - matter fact, I will bet you any mount of cash you want they just made it TEN times worse to actually train him.

I get that small ponies sometimes need to be ridden by larger people to be trained, but it was ludicrous to me that anyone could say this was ok. A yearling is PERFECTLY capable of pulling an all out rodeo with a 200 pound man on him - let's go saddle up some yearlings shall we? I mean, obviously if they can pitch a fit that big, they're strong enough to handle it right?

I worked carnival ponies for 10 years, and every single time we had a young pony we were going to start using for rides, I would get on and ride for 5 minutes. After a lifetime of being handled, loved and leaned on, we did not ever have a single instance of any pony protesting to a saddle and little rider. 

Anybody who thinks THAT is how you break a horse should not be allowed within sixty miles of a young green horse. That's how you screw them up for life, NOT how you train them to be safe for CHILDREN of all things.


----------



## LusitanoLover (Oct 2, 2010)

Carleen said:


> But like I said, I may have missed something?


 What you are missing is that there is *NEVER* any need for a horse to be started in that manner. It is disgusting. I know I am not in the big league starters and backers, I've started about 20 of my own, but with proper careful ground work beforehand. I have never had a single horse or pony buck, rear or panic. And Lusitanos are not "quiet" horses.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^^agree with Lusitano and MM. The vast majority of properly started horses don't buck, let alone throw a rodeo performance like this. Completely unecessary if your goal is a ridable pony rather than hits on YouTube.


----------

